# Texas Resident but work out of state



## 2stonetone (Jun 17, 2018)

Recently got into electrical work again in pursuit of a JM license. I live in Texas but work at an out of state site. It is my first job back in the trade after 10 years away (I was a 1st year apprentice). How do I make sure I get the job hour credit toward my JM for Texas if on the road?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Have your employer document your hours.

Keep a log of your work and keep your pay stubs.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Welcome to Electrician Talk. 
Please take a few minutes and fill out your profile.


----------



## 2stonetone (Jun 17, 2018)

@MechanicalDVR I appreciate the help. I also found a form that I can get the Master Electrician to fill out.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

2stonetone said:


> @MechanicalDVR I appreciate the help. I also found a form that I can get the Master Electrician to fill out.


Anytime bro!

I've seen the forms in the past but forgot about them.


----------



## active1 (Dec 29, 2009)

For Texas you need to work under a Texas master electrician.
There's a few states that TX reciprocates experience with.
I can't name them all, don't want to post guesses, but can tell you Oklahoma and Kentucky to recip. exp.
California, Nevada, Illinois are no good for TX.

So ask your employer if they hold a TX master license.
Or any of the other TX reciprocating experience master licenses.

Another option is any co-workers also can sign off on your experience.
Again they need to have the TX master or license the reciprocates.
Technically I think they are to be supervising you.
The catch is staying in contact with coworkers to get them to sign off later.
Or getting them to sign off routinely.

Some states make it very difficult where it needs to be on their form, notarized, and no older then 6 months. Off my head I think it only needs to be on the TX form.

So if your employer or coworkers don't have a TX master or reciprocating master, then your experience dosen't count to the state.

Also there are a few out there that don't like signing those experience forms.
So some areas made it possible to prove your experience another way.
Don't think this is possible in TX.
But they passed a new rule that TX electrical contractors must sign off a workers experience form in so many days. But it dosn't apply to you if your company is not registered in TX.


----------

